# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  HO (1/87th) scale items

## nvrr49

Items I designed and had printed at shapeways to be used in a 1/87th scale diorama.  All items are based on actual prototypes and drawn from pictures.
DSC_0001.JPG
More on the diorama can be see at http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/09/l...pair-shop.html

----------


## Larry

Wow man, that's amazing.  What is the typical cost from Shapeways fr one of these tiny vehicles?

Made of sandstone?  Some of them look metal....

----------


## nvrr49

They are for sale here: https://www.shapeways.com/model/8375...&materialId=61
and here: https://www.shapeways.com/model/8907...&materialId=61

----------


## nvrr49

I used a pill bottle as the start for an HO scale drug store model, with an apartment above.  The sidewalk, doors, windows and stairs are 3d printed on my Afinia printer, including the glass block skylight.
image.jpg
Details and drawings can be seen here:
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/03/p...re-3d.html?m=1

----------


## nvrr49

I designed this from a picture of the Bennington State Bank in Bennington, MN.  Design details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/b...ton-mn-in.html

----------


## Lindros_bigE

This is very nice.  Where did you print this?  Did you use a service like Shapeways?  What is the size of it in inches?

----------


## nvrr49

I printed it on an Afinia printer.  It is about 2.5" wide.

Thanks,

----------


## nvrr49

I just finished up this little gas station this week. \Based on a real prototype in McLean TX.  I also printed it in 1/48 scale.004.jpg


Design and construction details can be seen at http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/p...ted-in-ho.html

----------


## nvrr49

I just received and primed these items from shapeways, in their FUD material.  More pictures and details can be seen at http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/l...-ho-scale.html
14066858942_0182d418df_s.jpg

----------


## nvrr49

DSC_0028.jpg
This was designed in SketchUp and printed on an Afinia printer.  The walls, interior and exterior, with interior doors were all printed as one piece.  
DSC_0004.jpg

Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/05/f...ted-in-ho.html

----------


## old man emu

You are to be congratulated on the work you are doing. I'd love to see some pix of your layout.

Would you write a "How to ..." on printing buildings and external textures, please?

Old Man Emu

----------


## nvrr49

I will post some pictures of the drawings...see if that helps you.  Thanks for asking Emu.

----------


## old man emu

What is the thickness of the walls you are printing?

OME

----------


## nvrr49

What I do, versus what works for you, and what looks good to you is up to you!  Also, different printers may not produce the same product that the Afinia does.
Brick, a.jpg
I draw in full scale, but assume I am going to reduce the model to HO, 1/87th scale, for printing.  For it to look right, in my opinion, and in order to print on my printer, I draw the bricks 4" x 8".   They I bevel them 1" all around.  Once you save this and a component, you can just start laying bricks.  You will need to make corners, and other special shapes.

Bricks 1.jpg
The drawing has many layers of brick, but it gives you an idea of how they are all connected together.  

Bricks 2.jpg

Bricks 3.jpg

I hope this helps.  

The wall is a little thicker than most I do, as that is what is needed for this project.  In most cases I make them 3" thick at the minimum...at the mortar line.  That would be about .034" once reduced.  I do plan in some bracing on large walls to prevent warping.  I also thicken up the edges, both top and bottom to 6-8" thick by 3-4" high.  

You can see the bracing added to the drawing on these buildings.

http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/b...ton-mn-in.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/p...ted-in-ho.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/05/f...ted-in-ho.html

I will post some picts on the lap siding later this weekend.

----------


## nvrr49

While playing around with printing glass blocks, I ran across a building in Memphis, and designed a similar building.  Here is a link to the design and construction details.
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/08/m...ted-glass.html
DSC_0012.jpg

----------


## VinsibleVince

What are the dimensions on this?




> While playing around with printing glass blocks, I ran across a building in Memphis, and designed a similar building.  Here is a link to the design and construction details.
> http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/08/m...ted-glass.html
> DSC_0012.jpg

----------


## nvrr49

Round figures, less than 3" wide.  Each glass block is less than 1/10th inch.

----------


## nvrr49

Here is a building I just completed.  Designed based on an actual structure.  The building is HO scale, so about 4" square.  This was printed on an Afinia printer.  Design and construction detail, along with a lot more pictures, can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/08/c...ted-in-ho.html

----------


## nvrr49

Here is a model based on a very old filling station.  The basic structure was printed on an Afinia home printer, and the windows were printed at shapeways.  Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/09/h...d-printed.html

----------


## nvrr49

Here is a depot I designed and printed, based on a prototype building.  Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/10/c...d-printed.html

----------


## nvrr49

Done on an Afinia printer.  Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/02/g...d-printed.html

----------


## nvrr49

3d printed in 1/87th scale.  Design and construction details can be seen at http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/03/l...d-printed.html

----------


## zjzhuangyun

IMG_20150425_201549.jpgoIMG_20150425_201413.jpgIMG_20150425_201252.jpg 


We contribute to work out all the design within 48 hours after drawing confirmed.
The tracking information will be released once shipped out.

Frank Chen in Demo Company

sales@demophotech.com
skype:zjzhuangyun
www.demophotech.com

----------


## nvrr49

Design details and more pictures can be seen at this link:  http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/05/c...d-printed.html

These are printed in FUD at Shapeways and hand painted.
IMG_2716.JPG

----------


## nvrr49

Here are some machine shop tools I designed and had printed at Shapeways.  1/87th scale.  Lots more, including design and construction details, can be seen in three posts I did on my blog:
Post #1 http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/05/m...ted-metal.html
#2  http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/05/m...ted-large.html
#3  http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/05/m...d-surface.html

IMG_2745.JPG IMG_2785.JPG

----------


## nvrr49

I designed and had these printed most of these details at Shapeways.  The squares on the floor are about 1/8".  

More pictures and design details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/09/t...d-details.html

Vintage%u00252BTire%u00252BShop%u00252B015.JPG

----------


## nvrr49

Jaws of Life, printed in FUD at Shapeways.

More pictures and design details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/06/j...-ho-scale.html

Jaws%u00252Bof%u00252Blife%u00252B027.JPG

----------


## nvrr49

This piano store diorama was printed mostly at Shapeways.  The walls and flooring are printed paper, and the shelves on the wall were done on an M3D.  More details and more pictures can be viewed at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/09/p...rinted-at.html

For scale reference, the stool tops are a little larger than 1/8".

----------


## nvrr49

Some bath fixtures I designed.  More pictures, includings finish painted items, can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/10/b...ted-in-ho.html

024.JPG

----------


## Ward

The painting is pretty darn impressive

----------


## nvrr49

Vintage travel trailers I designed and had printed at Shapeways.  More pictures and design details at this link: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/12/t...d-printed.html
106.JPG

----------


## nvrr49

Gas station details I designed and printed.  Design details at http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2016/01/g...shapeways.html, including pictures of additional items.
121.jpg

----------


## nvrr49

A gas station I designed and printed.  Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2016/11/g...d-printed.html

13%u00252BDSC_0020.JPG

----------

